# Looking for home depot mausoleum and crypt ruin



## SVTdemon

Looking for the mausoleum and crypt ruin from home depot 2020


----------



## Jorob80

Where are you located? I have both and am going to sell them.


----------



## SVTdemon

Jorob80 said:


> Where are you located? I have both and am going to sell them.


In Louisiana.


----------



## SVTdemon

Jorob80 said:


> Where are you located? I have both and am going to sell them.


What you want for the set?


----------



## Jorob80

I’m in Michigan. Selling the set for $300. Due to its massive size shipping is really not an option.


----------



## SVTdemon

Yea, I'm sure shipping will be high. Would you mind checking on it though. I may be willing to pay it. 70437 is my zip


----------



## Vinny1021

Jorob80 said:


> I’m in Michigan. Selling the set for $300. Due to its massive size shipping is really not an option.


Do u have it still for sale?


----------



## Vinny1021

Jorob80 said:


> I’m in Michigan. Selling the set for $300. Due to its massive size shipping is really not an option.


Hi was wondering if the archway was still for sale?


----------



## Calista3388

Jorob80 said:


> Where are you located? I have both and am going to sell them.


I would love the the crypt


----------



## Calista3388

Calista3388 said:


> I would love the the crypt


I'm in California, but I can poss pay for shipping. Are you selling just the crypt, and how much is it?


----------



## ArmyJoe1

I am seriously looking for both the Crypt and Mausoleum. If anyone is selling, I am willing to pay for shipping. I live in Virginia near DC.


----------



## Dbales

Jorob80 said:


> Where are you located? I have both and am going to sell them.


Hello. I'm in the Dayton Ohio area and I'd be willing to drive up to Michigan to pick them up, if they're still available. Thank you.


----------



## Dbales

Jorob80 said:


> I’m in Michigan. Selling the set for $300. Due to its massive size shipping is really not an option.


Hello. I live in the Dayton Ohio area. I'm interested in the mausoleum and crypt tomb. I'd be willing to drive up to Michigan and pick them up if they're available. Totally need those for our cemetery prop. Thank you.


----------



## Calista3388

Jorob80 said:


> I’m in Michigan. Selling the set for $300. Due to its massive size shipping is really not an option.


I still would love the crypt, do you think you could ship it?


----------



## Dbales

Calista3388 said:


> I still would love the crypt, do you think you could ship it?


I found one. Go for it.


----------



## Oranges2005

I am actually selling ours. We don't have the room for it and if anyone is interested smed me a message. Located in Arlington, VA.


----------



## Oranges2005

ArmyJoe1 said:


> I am seriously looking for both the Crypt and Mausoleum. If anyone is selling, I am willing to pay for shipping. I live in Virginia near DC.


I have one for sale if you are interested. I am located in Arlington, VA.


----------



## Dbales

I ended up finding both the mausoleum and archway. Thank you for all the replies. Good luck to all the rest in search of one. It's a very large piece and difficult to store, but it's really cool & I'm glad I found one. ✌🏻


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen

Dbales said:


> I ended up finding both the mausoleum and archway. Thank you for all the replies. Good luck to all the rest in search of one. It's a very large piece and difficult to store, but it's really cool & I'm glad I found one. ✌🏻


What are the measurements? I’m thinking about putting it in my Halloween Room, but was wondering how much floor space it would take up… Is it about the size of a twin sized bed?


----------



## HughFire

Oranges2005 said:


> I have one for sale if you are interested. I am located in Arlington, VA.


Still available? I'm in Raleigh and could drive up to get it.


----------



## smokinsarasue61072

Jorob80 said:


> I’m in Michigan. Selling the set for $300. Due to its massive size shipping is really not an option.


 I live in Michigan too if you haven't sold these. I'm very interested.


----------



## Crazy4halloween417

Hello looking for just the crypt but if I have to I will buy both I bought both at end of the year and my dumb self didn’t open the box realize they gave me something else n now Home Depot won’t take it back so I have just the arch way which kinda looks rid alone to me if I can’t find I will sell the arch ty ty


----------



## SVTdemon

Crazy4halloween417 said:


> Hello looking for just the crypt but if I have to I will buy both I bought both at end of the year and my dumb self didn’t open the box realize they gave me something else n now Home Depot won’t take it back so I have just the arch way which kinda looks rid alone to me if I can’t find I will sell the arch ty ty


I'd you do sell please let me know. I'm still looking


----------



## ormd90

I'm looking for the crypt to this set. I already have the arch - I'm located in Southern California


----------

